# New Foster's grocery at East End & Rum Point questions



## Skinsfan1311 (May 14, 2006)

Hi!
I have a few questions, if you please!

We'll be staying at the Morritt's Tortuga Club, in late July.

How's the food selection, at the recently opened Fosters?  We'll be arriving on a Sunday and I don't want to go back to town to grocery shop. Can I find all the staples,(for breakfast & lunches), at the Foster's across the street?


One last thing...Rum Point....can you please tell me about it?  (i.e.what's it like, where is it, how's the food, the beach, etc.) I'd be grateful for any information, tips or suggestions.    

I'd be appreciative of any information concerning the Morritt's and the East End altogether.......Thanks!!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 14, 2006)

Food selection is fine - rather a personal idea of whether it's everything you want or not depending on how and what you eat though.  We found it had most of what we needed. 

Rum Point - is an area on the north sound, it's sheltered from the wind, has shallow, sandy areas for swimming or snorkeling (not very good snorkeling actually), place for volleyball, chairs and a restaurant, gift shop etc. - nice spot for a day.

The East end is very quiet and is away from the tourist "stuff" which is why we love it so much.  We just returned yesterday from 3 weeks at The Reef and we hated to come home.  There are limitations but once you switch your mind around to have a relaxing time rather than a running time it's wonderful.  Morritt's has water toys you can use if you just have to ride around on a jet ski.  The true wonder of the area is what's below the surface as the east end has IMHO the best diving on the island.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 16, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Food selection is fine - rather a personal idea of whether it's everything you want or not depending on how and what you eat though.  We found it had most of what we needed.
> 
> Rum Point - is an area on the north sound, it's sheltered from the wind, has shallow, sandy areas for swimming or snorkeling (not very good snorkeling actually), place for volleyball, chairs and a restaurant, gift shop etc. - nice spot for a day.
> 
> The East end is very quiet and is away from the tourist "stuff" which is why we love it so much.  We just returned yesterday from 3 weeks at The Reef and we hated to come home.  There are limitations but once you switch your mind around to have a relaxing time rather than a running time it's wonderful.  Morritt's has water toys you can use if you just have to ride around on a jet ski.  The true wonder of the area is what's below the surface as the east end has IMHO the best diving on the island.



Thanks!    We just need a few basic items for breakfast & lunch, (eggs, bacon, cereal, lunch meat, snacks, etc)

"quiet and away" is _exactlywhat we want.  If I want "touristy" and running around, I'll book another cruise!     Thank you!_


----------



## Debbie0329 (May 17, 2006)

We really liked Rum Point - lots to do or just sit in the sun.  The food was good as well.  My daughter and her fiance even went back on another day they liked it so much!

Deb


----------



## jtridle (May 17, 2006)

Debbie0329 said:
			
		

> We really liked Rum Point - lots to do or just sit in the sun.  The food was good as well.  My daughter and her fiance even went back on another day they liked it so much!
> 
> Deb



Rum Point is nice but one time we were there we could not stay there because we were eaten alive by mosquitos (don't remember the month but it had to have been either June, October or November because those are the only times we've been there).  The last time we went middle of June '04 there were none.  I don't know why the difference.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2006)

Does the new Foster's carry any fresh meat?  Steaks?  Hamburger?  TIA


----------



## caribbean (May 17, 2006)

Skinsfan said they were arriving on *SUNDAY*. Groceries used to be closed on Sunday. Are they now open on Sunday??


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 17, 2006)

Patty's right...we'll be arriving Sunday...hence the question.  I'm pretty sure that they'll be closed.  I just don't want to drive back to town on Monday...we just want to chill out.    

I'm sure that we'll find something to eat, for dinner on Sunday evening.  I'm definitely open for suggestion!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 18, 2006)

Yes, closed on Sunday.  

They do have fresh meat, poultry and fish although a small selection.


----------



## cptnrob (May 18, 2006)

Sunday evenings, we always go the Driftwood for their cook out.  On the way to Rum Point.  It's just a bar but very popular with both locals and tourists plus they used to have picnic tables outside by the water.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 19, 2006)

cptnrob said:
			
		

> Sunday evenings, we always go the Driftwood for their cook out.  On the way to Rum Point.  It's just a bar but very popular with both locals and tourists plus they used to have picnic tables outside by the water.



That sounds perfect for us!  Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 20, 2006)

I'd suggest you try to get there not too much later than 5pm as the food starts to run out about then.  It's catered by Durty Reid's and once the food is gone - well, the food is gone .  Cost is 14CI for chicken and ribs or 12CI for just ribs and I think 14CI for shrimp.  Be aware this is not a buffet - you fill your plate once, no seconds unless you pay.  A few people misunderstood that part the last time we were there.

As a very viable alternative depending on what time you will arrive on island the brunch at Portofino's on Sunday is very popular as well.  I believe the cost is around 25CI however it does end at 3pm

We found that the Wed night buffet at The Reef was excellent value - 40CI per couple with steel drum music.  Food selection is greater than what you'll get at the Driftwood and it's really quite good.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 20, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> I'd suggest you try to get there not too much later than 5pm as the food starts to run out about then.  It's catered by Durty Reid's and once the food is gone - well, the food is gone .  Cost is 14CI for chicken and ribs or 12CI for just ribs and I think 14CI for shrimp.  Be aware this is not a buffet - you fill your plate once, no seconds unless you pay.  A few people misunderstood that part the last time we were there.
> 
> As a very viable alternative depending on what time you will arrive on island the brunch at Portofino's on Sunday is very popular as well.  I believe the cost is around 25CI however it does end at 3pm
> 
> We found that the Wed night buffet at The Reef was excellent value - 40CI per couple with steel drum music.  Food selection is greater than what you'll get at the Driftwood and it's really quite good.



You must've read my mind!  I was going to ask about the best times to eat.  Right now, our flight is scheduled to land around 12:30pm.  Every time we travel to the Caribbean, as soon as the plane touches down, we shift into island time, (no worries, no hurries!...or, as they say in St. Lucia, "No pressure, no problem!)

With that in mind, I figure by the time we get our luggage, and get to the Morritt's, check-in, pick-up the car, etc., it will be too late for both the Driftwood and Portofino's.  As long as there's something to eat, somewhere, we should survive the night.      Thanks for the info on the Wed night buffet, we'll give that a whirl.   Thanks, again for all the great suggestions!


----------



## shmoore (May 20, 2006)

We are currently at Morritt's Grand. When we checked in last Sunday, Foster's was open for a short period. Ditto for Monday which was a holiday. When we were there a few minutes ago, I checked the permanet hours posting and it did say closed on Sunday.

There is a great breakfast buffet at Ivan's $10 C. The Reef's Castro resturant which is next door has special dinners several nights a week as does Ivan's.

Be prepared, most dinners are around $20 C which is about $24 US. This does not include drinks.

We brought a lot of dry food with us. Tonight we had pasta and shrimp. I bought enough shrimp for four at Fosters for about $5 C.

I don't know what you guys did down here before the store opened. It IS a long way to town.

We are lucky enough to be here for another two weeks. 

Sandy

Sandy


----------



## shagnut (May 21, 2006)

My one tip is don't do the stingray tour from Rum Point. They go out to deep and wasn't organized. I would spend the extra time to go back to downtown and go with Capt Marvin. He is fantastic. Ask any tugger who went on that excursion.  shaggy


----------



## chemteach (May 21, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> I would spend the extra time to go back to downtown and go with Capt Marvin. He is fantastic. Ask any tugger who went on that excursion.  shaggy



We've been going with Captain Marvin since I was a wee little one.  (My family started going to Cayman when I was 6 - that was 34 years ago!!)  Captain Marvin's outfit is absolutely terrific.  Times have definitely changed over the last 30 years, but Captain Marvin's excursions have continued to be excellent.  (It was quite amazing to watch my 4 year old (now 6) petting a sting ray a few years back - brought back many memories of my youth on Cayman.)

Edye


----------

